# transporting sperm samples abroad??



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hi
I was wondering if anyone has any experience of transporting sperm samples abroad? we would like to avoid DP having to make another trip to our clinic in greece just for this purpose! 
does anyone know any good firms/general costs and whether or not this is an efficiant method and worth a try??
thanks!
Pobby xx


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Pobby - I did this about four years ago, but the rules changed early last year and it is not so easy now, and it certainly wasn't cheap when I did it.  It is unfortunately probably cheaper to fly out and back the same day than to courier frozen swimmers.

If you have a look on the Treatment Abroad board, about half way down you will see someone has asked exactly the same question and I managed to post a link to the relevant bit of the HFEA regulations, but I can't seem to re-post the link here, so have a look on there.

I keep an eye on the Serum thread (friend of Bonnie, Jaydi and Almamay), and I'm really sorry to see your news - I will be keeping everything crossed for your next cycle.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------

